# Underground Service



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd run with no sleeve the entire way. I would add mechanical protection 1 foot about cable under asphalt so I don't need to go deeper.
Sleeves will allow space for water to collect instead of drain away and space for earth to settle into oddly.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

